# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اقیانوس شناسی یا بازرسی گوشت ؟؟

## 私の人生をクソ

سلام دوستان من امسال خیلی خوب خوندم دارم تلاشمو میکنم رتبه پارسالم که 503 هزار کشوری بود بیارم نزدیک به 400 هزار بنظرتون با این رتبه میتونم بازرسی گوشت بیارم ؟؟ :Yahoo (101):  اخه تو کانون زده نفر اخر با 350 هزار قبول شده ؟؟ :Yahoo (101):  از بچگی دوست داشتم گوشت هارو بررسی کنم 
اولویت دومم اقیانوس شناسیه 

کسی اطلاعاتی درباره درامد و آینده این رشته داره؟؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## sun2016

اقیانوس شناسی قطعا تو ایران هیچ اینده ای نداره
اون گوشت شناسیه بهتره به نظرم
فعلا تمرکز کن رو درس های دبیرستان تابستون به انده شغلی فک کن

----------


## m a h n a z

نه اقیانوس شناسی بهتر نیس؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## roqankonjed

فکر کنم بازرسی گوشت بهتر باشه ها

----------


## _Senoritta_

ب نظرم مهندسی صنایع مبلمانم خوبه ها :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pasteur

*شوخیه این تاپیک ؟  
واتاشینوجینسی او کوسو ؟؟!! 
"از کودکی به گوشت شناسی علاقه داشتم"
sounds weird...*

----------


## Ali-kaqaz-1997

ببخشید شما فازتون چیه الان ؟
من شخصا سال اولم اصلا کتاب باز نکردم . نمی خواستم کنکور بدم . مامانم گفت ثبت نام کن برو فقط با محیط اشنا بشو . رفتم سر جلسه کل درسال عمومی منفی زدم . اختصاصی هایم بجز زیست زیر ده درصد شدم 200000 کشوری شدم . اونوقت منظورتون از تلاش برای رتبه ی 400000 رو نمی فهمم . شما اصلا نخون برو برگه ی سفید بده قطعا کشوریت زیر 200000 میشه .
پس از همین الان پیشنهاد میکنم خسته ی خودت نکن . فوقش خواستی رتبه ی زیر 100000 بیاری بشین فقط یک ماه اخری عمومی بخون

----------


## ghafaripour

الان یکی پیدا میشه می گه تو هر رشته ای که علاقه داشته باشی می تونی موفق بشی و پولدار بشی!!

----------


## 私の人生をクソ

> ببخشید شما فازتون چیه الان ؟
> من شخصا سال اولم اصلا کتاب باز نکردم . نمی خواستم کنکور بدم . مامانم گفت ثبت نام کن برو فقط با محیط اشنا بشو . رفتم سر جلسه کل درسال عمومی منفی زدم . اختصاصی هایم بجز زیست زیر ده درصد شدم 200000 کشوری شدم . اونوقت منظورتون از تلاش برای رتبه ی 400000 رو نمی فهمم . شما اصلا نخون برو برگه ی سفید بده قطعا کشوریت زیر 200000 میشه .
> پس از همین الان پیشنهاد میکنم خسته ی خودت نکن . فوقش خواستی رتبه ی زیر 100000 بیاری بشین فقط یک ماه اخری عمومی بخون


من وسواس فکری دارم نمیتونم برم سر جلسه کل پاسخنامه رو پر نکنم بخاطر همین همیشه میرم کل صفحه رو پر میکنم درصدام منفی میشه

----------


## Ali-kaqaz-1997

> من وسواس فکری دارم نمیتونم برم سر جلسه کل پاسخنامه رو پر نکنم بخاطر همین همیشه میرم کل صفحه رو پر میکنم درصدام منفی میشه


منم وسواس دارم . رفتم دکتر بهم دارو داد بهترم الان . برو دکتر مغز و اعصاب

----------


## Ali-kaqaz-1997

> من وسواس فکری دارم نمیتونم برم سر جلسه کل پاسخنامه رو پر نکنم بخاطر همین همیشه میرم کل صفحه رو پر میکنم درصدام منفی میشه


بعدشم من میگم برو سفید بده اصلا . برو بگیر بخواب سر جلسه . اونوقت دیگه نمی خوای پر کنی که وسواس بیاد سراغت

----------


## m a h n a z

> منم وسواس دارم . رفتم دکتر بهم دارو داد بهترم الان . برو دکتر مغز و اعصاب


وسواس هم دارو داره مگه؟؟

----------


## Dayi

عجب

----------


## tolkien

> من وسواس فکری دارم نمیتونم برم سر جلسه کل پاسخنامه رو پر نکنم بخاطر همین همیشه میرم کل صفحه رو پر میکنم درصدام منفی میشه


شما برین سر جلسه یه سوالو بزنین بعد پاشین برین (میگن اگه برگه سفید باشه تصحیح نمیشه ) فکر کنم این رتبه رو بیارین ... وسواسو درک نمیکنم  :Yahoo (4):  نزدن یعنی انقدر سخته ...تلاش خاصی هم نمیخواد برای این رتبه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amir 1378

عجب تاپیکیه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## .khosro.

واقعا ینی چی؟ تلاش میکنم که 400 هزار کشوری بشم :Yahoo (21):  برگه سفید بدی فکنم حدودای 350 هزار بشی...به نظر میاد مارو به سخره گرفتی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## .khosro.

> من وسواس فکری دارم نمیتونم برم سر جلسه کل پاسخنامه رو پر نکنم بخاطر همین همیشه میرم کل صفحه رو پر میکنم درصدام منفی میشه


آها که اینطور شرمنده اینو ندیدم، وسواس رو سعی کن هرطور خودت صلاح میدونی درمان کنی چون بیماری روحیه که در آینده به بچه هات و حتی همسرت هم منتقل میشه...فعلا بهتره اولویتت، درمان وسواست باشه تا کنکور

----------


## ali.sn

بين اين دوتا به نظرم بازرسي گوشت بهتره و اينده دار تره

----------


## echo

واقعا دارین جواب میدین یعنی؟ :Yahoo (21): 
سرکارمون گذاشته

----------

